# Drivers Door makes a popping sound when closing



## 06cyclonegto (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all, first off if this is in the wrong section please move it to the correct Section as i couldn't find one dealing with this problem.

Got a New to me 2006 Cyclone GTO a few weeks ago and just a few days ago the drivers door when you close it makes this really loud popping sound (actually several depends on how far open it is) like it is a dry hinge or something. but i've lubed all the hinges and slide the goes into the door and it still does it.
any idea what the problem is and how do i fix it?:confused
thanks in advance, Charles


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would prob put this post in the service and maintenence forum... But it won't matter cause I have the answer ha ha I had the same problem and it's the A pillar of the car.. Next time you open your door look inside the jam where the hinges are you will see a black hinge thing it's the door stop and when it gets open too far it will bend the A pillar on the Car, not the door. First off make sure that's the prob just open your door and look in there and open and close ur door slightly and if you see the sheet metal moves if it does that's it.. I fixed mine by simply takeing Off the door stop from the a pillar pushing it in the door and takin a punch or the socket you used to take off the stop and a hammer and pound it back in I kind of put a few small dents in it to make it stronger, make SURE you pound on it where it's not seen because it will scatch the paint. Also be Very carful not to open the door too far when you have this off or you will be sorry cause the door will open all the way into the fender


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

the door hinge is just loose, it doesent look like it, but tighten it down all the way and the noise will leave, mine did this 2


----------



## 06cyclonegto (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks guys. i got it fixed i checked out what you both said and it was the door slide was loose inside hinge, the bolts was almost ready to fall out. i could turn them with my hand. 
But i also checked out the door hinges are was suggested and it looked fine.
thanks again guys that had me concerned there.
Charles


----------

